# private "cloud" solutions?

## avx

// no ownCloud, please. My experiences with it are beyond bad, latest updates hosed systems world wide, it's feature-rich but beyond repairable.

The goal is to self-host some simple solutions on one of my Raspberry Pis, mostly to get rid of others willingness to support their stuff and for some added security, hopefully. Everything in question should come out of portage or has a working and recent ebuild somewhere.

Only the family needs to have access, all PCs are running some kind of Linux (Gentoo & Fedora), plus my notebook which in addition to Gentoo sometimes boots up OS X. Mobile devices are all Android (4.1.x or higher), all rooted and with custom ROMs.

I need solutions for contacts, calendars and task management(f.e. shopping lists). There need to be clients for Android available, ideally integrated into the system so the default calendar/contact apps can make use of it. Sharing of calendars needs to support read-only for specific accounts. Initial importing of data via .ics or .vcf files would be superb, but I'm willing to spend an evening doing it myself if needed. Simple exports in a human readable or well supported format are a must.

File transfering/syncing would be a nice addon, but simple SFTP is acceptable.

So, what software can you recommend, keeping in mind that the RPy isn't the strongest device?

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

I use DaviCal for synchronising various agenda-clients around the house (pc, android and an iphone).

It allows for multiple agenda's with various users and rights, and it is a light-weight solution.

However I now see the code had not been updated for about a year, but it has been running for at least three years here and is still doing a great job  :Smile: 

Alex

Ps : This is not an all-in-one solution, just calendar, so there might be programs that combine some of what you want...

----------

## avx

Thanks for the hint, I'll look into that.

Just found an interesting piece, http://baikal-server.com/ - it's even in portage in it's current (released) version.

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

Just looked into Baikal too, looks good, and nice webinterface for creating users and calendars, so I might switch from davical too in the near future.

Alex.

----------

## stmiller

It's going to be hard to find an all-in-one solution for all of those things. owncloud 5.0 was a little bit buggy out the gate, but they have fixed the major bugs.

----------

